# Roku



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

I had a Roku 3 installed a couple of days ago but I've been unable to get Sling TV added to my streaming channel list. I want at least the basics like CNN, MSNBC, ESPN, History, NatGeo etc, preferably in HD. Sling TV doesn't show up under Apps or any other category. Roku detects where I am and won't give me the Search option on the Home Page. Also, if I go a different route using the website I get as far as needing an "access code" which I don't have. 

I keep hearing that a VPN is necessary but Roku doesn't use the path the VPN creates with my computer. I've read that some are using a Smart DNS while others a VPN enabled modem but I don't know how to decide which will work here. I'm in Vallarta using Telmex.

So how are people here getting that programming down here with Roku? Thanks.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I too had very limited success with ROKU. Get someone to send you a firestick.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

tbh said:


> I had a Roku 3 installed a couple of days ago but I've been unable to get Sling TV added to my streaming channel list. I want at least the basics like CNN, MSNBC, ESPN, History, NatGeo etc, preferably in HD. Sling TV doesn't show up under Apps or any other category. Roku detects where I am and won't give me the Search option on the Home Page. Also, if I go a different route using the website I get as far as needing an "access code" which I don't have.
> 
> I keep hearing that a VPN is necessary but Roku doesn't use the path the VPN creates with my computer. I've read that some are using a Smart DNS while others a VPN enabled modem but I don't know how to decide which will work here. I'm in Vallarta using Telmex.
> 
> So how are people here getting that programming down here with Roku? Thanks.


Sling has strict geographic limitations. I had better luck, albeit a bit more expensive, adding USTVnow to my Roku 3. Several options from limited free channels to very expensive movie options are available. I chose the $29/$39 USD/month option. No VPN or other workarounds are necessary as USTVnow pays the content providers/channels for legal access. You must be a USA citizen or legal resident. Network channels (local news/sports) are limited to local stations located in a medium sized Pennsylvania city. Restrictive with limited options but will work for those who want access to current network programming in English and more USA college sports from ESPN anf Fox. 

Geaux LSU!!!!

https://www.ustvnow.com/


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't know if I'm allowed to do this or not but there is a thread on the Chapala forum active right now about this same topic. Two good suggestions have been 1) get a VPN enabled router positioned second behind the Telmex primary router (Telmex in my case) and then run the Roku from that secondary router. 2) The other suggestion is to check into radiosityroku, a Mexican reseller (no VPN needed) for Radiosity and Pix. They both have a lot of US channels, some in HD, others not. It is quite inexpensive, 249p/mo for a lot of channels. I'm going to do both and then compare.


----------

